# دور الهندسة الميكانيكية في ديمومة الحياة .



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

الهندسة الميكانيكية لها الدور الفاعل في جميع الأختصاصات الهندسية والعلمية والادبية ايضا.

بهذا لم اقصد التقليل من اهمية العلوم اوبقية الاقسام الهندسية بالعكس لكل فرع من الهندسة له دوره وتطوره .

مااريد ان اقوله ان جميع المكائن والأجهزة والمعدات وخطوط الانتاج لمختلف المواد والكماليات 

والاجزاء التي تدخل في مجرى حياتنا لها لمسة او دور فاعل من الهندسة الميكانيكية على مظاهر الحياة من بناء ومصانع وفضاء وتطور.

ونصيحتي لمهندسي الميكانيك ومن يريد التميز والابداع والنجاح ان يتطلع على جميع النظريات والقوانين والقواعد والمبادئ الميكانيكية وتطبيقاتها .

وبدوران الماكنة تدوم الحياة .

البغدادي


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (27 أغسطس 2007)

يسلموا ويلوموني في الميكانيكا.............
لكن كله فيه الخير الوافي ويخدم الانسانية


----------



## mu86 (27 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## قلب الأحبة (24 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
على تلك المقولة 
الحقيقة إني شفت زملائي في أكثر الاقسام وعرفت أن قسم ميكانيكا هو أكثر الأقسام متعة وتفرع وصعوبة 
لذلك فهو رائع وشيق 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## deghidy (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng-oneofpeople (20 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .
> 
> الهندسة الميكانيكية لها الدور الفاعل في جميع الأختصاصات الهندسية والعلمية والادبية ايضا.
> 
> ...


 
الهندسة الميكانيكية .. تعتبر أس العلوم الهندسية

فكلمة Engineer مشتقة من محرك Engine 
حيث ان اول علم هندسي كان في مجال المحركات والقاطرات والعربات .. 
وتفرعت في مجالات الحياة .. وتأمين مستلزمات لراحة الإنسان.

وبعد ذلك بدأ التخصص ..ليس تحيزاً ولكنها الحقيقة.. 
فهي موجودة في كل التخصصات..

شكرا للمهندس القدير شكري محمد نوري

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك كل خير. ​


----------



## إلى فلسطين (6 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
أستاذ شكري تحدثت فأجدت .
مهندس الميكانيك دوماً هو العصب الفعال ضمن بيئة العمل , والأفكار والاقتراحات التي يبديها سوف تنعكس على بيئة العمل مما يعطي نتائج ملموسة وتطوير للصناعة .
ويا ليت الفعاليات تعطي مهندس الميكانيك حقه .......


----------



## mothana abdat (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خـــــــــــــــــــــير



من جد الهندسة الممكانيكية


من افضل واجمل واصعب واهم المجالات 

تحياتي لكم


----------



## jomma (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .
> 
> الهندسة الميكانيكية لها الدور الفاعل في جميع الأختصاصات الهندسية والعلمية والادبية ايضا.
> 
> ...


 
نأمل ان تشرح لنا علاقة الهندسة الميكانيكية بالاختصاصات الادبية، ونامل ان تفيدنا كيف يمكن للمهندس الميكانيكي أن يطلع (وليس يتطلع) على جميع النظريات والقوانين والقواعد والمبادي ليكون متميز ومبدع.


----------



## jomma (16 أبريل 2010)

اختيارك لتعبير ديمومة الحياة هو اختيار غير موفق فالدوام لله عز وجل، بل كان من الممكن استخدام تعبير استمرار الحياة


----------



## kindheart186 (16 أبريل 2010)

شكر ا لكم مروركم الكريم شكرااااااا


----------

